# Enabling Lane Assist



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

Did anyone manage to enable lane assist on 2019 SEL ?

Or if anyone have lane assist enabled from factory can post the coding & adaptation for module A5, 44 & 13

My car is fitted with A5 camera (front collision assist) , Blind-spot & ACC.

A5 
HW 3Q0980654A
HW V H12
SW 3Q0980654L
SW V 0610

13
HW 3QF907572A
HW V H11
SW 5Q0907572P
SW V 0682

44
HW 3QF909144A
HW V 570
SW 3QF909144
SW V 1582


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Do you mean coding for adaptive lane assist? The 2019 SEL comes with Lane Keep Assist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

Thanks a lot
I figured the configuration.

Here in Middle East it is not enabled although the car has the required camera.a

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## VW Teramont (12 mo ago)

Can you please share the coding? I bought my VW teramont 2021 SEL R-LINE in the middle eastand would like to enable this feature.


----------



## Q8TurboMan (Jun 27, 2015)

Lane Assist - Activation for Multifunction camera (control unit A5 - "MQB MFK 3.0" - part number starts with 2Q0)
Module A5 > Long Coding > …


> Byte 08 > Bit 5-7 Set to "80 Point_of_intervention,early_setting_over_menu"
> Byte 09 > Bit 0-1 Set "03 Configuration_for_lane_departure_warning_Kl15,Last_setting"
> Byte 09 > Bit 4-5 Set to "10 HC_advanced_takeover_request,coded"
> Byte 09 > Bit 7 Activate ("HC,0=not_coded / 1=coded")
> ...


Module A5 > access authorization: 20103 > Adaption "Switch-on state Lane Keeping Assistant" set value to "on (setting via menu)"

Module 5F > Adaption > …


> Go to "Car_Function_List_BAP_Gen2-LDW_HCA_0x19" > Set to "activated"
> Go to "Car_Function_List_BAP_Gen2-LDW_HCA_0x19_msg_bus" > Set to "Datenbus Extended"
> Go to "Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu_display_Lane_Departure_Warning" > Set to "activated"
> Go to "Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu_display_Lane_Departure_Warning_over_threshold_high" > Set to "activated"


Module 17 > Long Coding > …


> Byte 04 > Bit 6 Activate ("Lane Assistant")
> Byte 11 > Bit 1 Activate "Lane retention Assistant BAP"


Module 44 > security access: 19249 > Long Coding > …


> Byte 00 > Bit 4 Activate ("Lane Assistant")


Module 76 or (sometimes its Module 10) > security access: 71679 > Long Coding > Byte 03 > Bit 5 Activate ("Directional Stabilization Assistance with Power Steering")


After you do all the adaptions / codings Reboot the MIB Screen by Holding the Power Button for more than 20 Seconds, then Go to Modules 13, A5, 5F clear all the Faults then Enjoy


----------



## VW Teramont (12 mo ago)

Thank you very much! That's so useful. Just wondering, has this been validated for VW Teramont 2021? Thanks again.


----------



## Q8TurboMan (Jun 27, 2015)

VW Teramont said:


> Thank you very much! That's so useful. Just wondering, has this been validated for VW Teramont 2021? Thanks again.


your more than welcome my friend, those are the settings for 2021 i don`t own a 21 model i own a 2019 Teramont SEL, i hope those settings will work for you if you are in doubt hit me on Instagram same Nickname, Remember to do full backup before you change anything and also remember to keep the parking brake on and pop out the hood before you code anything on 21 model just pop out no need to fully opening it.


----------



## VW Teramont (12 mo ago)

Many thanks! I'll try it and fet back to you on this. Wait for the exciting news my friend.


----------



## Maher220 (12 mo ago)

VW Teramont said:


> Many thanks! I'll try it and fet back to you on this. Wait for the exciting news my friend.


Any news bro? Cuz i have 21 r-line like u and i want to check if the process has been succeeded or not.


----------



## VW Teramont (12 mo ago)

Tried it. It worked on my VW Teramont 2021 SEL R-LINE. 👍🏼


----------



## Maher220 (12 mo ago)

VW Teramont said:


> Tried it. It worked on my VW Teramont 2021 SEL R-LINE. 👍🏼


Many thanks for your prompt reply 🙏. I will try to do it this weekend (tbh i am so new to OBDELEVEN). I will appreciate your time if you can help me out with the following. 

1. Create a Backup copy idk how but i will look at it online. If u hav a link i will be grateful. 
2. Follow the above process (long coding). Btw 🤔 how can i change the bit values? I Managed to access to the options only. 

Thanks


----------



## MOBBAK (11 mo ago)

Maher220 said:


> Many thanks for your prompt reply 🙏. I will try to do it this weekend (tbh i am so new to OBDELEVEN). I will appreciate your time if you can help me out with the following.
> 
> 1. Create a Backup copy idk how but i will look at it online. If u hav a link i will be grateful.
> 2. Follow the above process (long coding). Btw 🤔 how can i change the bit values? I Managed to access to the options only.
> ...


Hi there,

If you want a video that explains to you how to activate the feature via OBD11 and in Arabic on 2021 models, then check this out






Regards


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

When you will do coding with obd11 on 2020+ models don't forget to open a hood . It's activating developers mode ( or what ever it's called), at least on US models
Also check *Reihenmotor5 *docs on the bottom of his posts, he have a lot of good stuff for obd 11


----------



## MOBBAK (11 mo ago)

Zenia said:


> When you will do coding with obd11 on 2020+ models don't forget to open a hood . It's activating developers mode ( or what ever it's called), at least on US models


Same thing with the Middle Eastern cars, as without it, you can't do any of the major changes on critical modules.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Some explanation about OBD 11 stuff is here OBD11 Hidden Features | VW Vortex - Volkswagen Forum


----------



## Maher220 (12 mo ago)

I did it!! Thank you guys ...The system is working great. But there was an option says emergency assist is gone now and after the second attempt. Any thoughts 😕. Also can i have lane departure warning only without assistance?


----------

